# Seed bed moss



## sepai (Jan 5, 2020)

Hi all, Im new to the group and looking for some advice, in 2017 I imported 30 ton of loam to mix with my existing soil to prepare a seed bed for a new lawn area approx 250m2, everything went well and the new ornamental grass lawn began growing & looking great. However as the months went by I noted a rogue grass taking over, it was identified as meadow grass and was probably in the new soil. In 2018 I removed the turf with a turf cutter and set about preparing the soil bed again, I left it for 12 months to ensure I could remove all the weeds and any meadow grass. During this time the prepared bed has got a covering of moss, I am looking to sow my lawn in two months from now , what is the best approach to remove the moss whilst the ground is bare before I prepare for sowing?

Regards
steve


----------

